# 250Rs Height



## bnqcsac (Sep 19, 2011)

Keystone lists the 2012 250rs as being 10'11" tall.

Is this to the roof, or does it include accessories like the a/c unit?


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

bnqcsac said:


> Keystone lists the 2012 250rs as being 10'11" tall.
> 
> Is this to the roof, or does it include accessories like the a/c unit?


Top of A/C. I have a 230 RS and to the top of the trailer is approx 9' 6" over the tires, add another foot + for a/c and your at the 10' 11".


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry for being late to the game...my 2011 250RS is eleven (11) feet, three (3) inches to the top of the AC unit, the highest point.


----------

